# Stressed at work- going to Doctor?



## workplayhard (25 Sep 2006)

I have a busy life- work, home, extended family, study, etc. I have exams coming up and have taken time off- supposedly to study but i am finding i am actually doing nothing! I am caught up in a mental block that stops me actually sitting down and getting on with study etc. I even did more when i was working 8 to 5 etc

A friend has said i should see a doctor and get a sick cert to get a few days free time to relax etc and put my 'house' back in order. How does this work? what do i say to doctor? I am physically ok- but obviously in a muddle mentally!

Any advice asap please

thanks


----------



## Eeek!!!! (25 Sep 2006)

workplayhard, 
I can't directly answer your question re. getting a sick cert, however I find if I can get over the mental block, work (or whatever I need to do but am putting off) goes a lot smoother. What I do is as follows:
Do 10/20/30 minutes work/study before going to bed (the time doesn't matter, just that you feel you've accomplished something). Then you've already started - it's less daunting to continue the process the next day, rather than starting the process. Make sure your work area is organised and ready for tomorrow morning and that you've set targets for what you need to achieve, lay out your clothes and breakfast so you have no decisions to make and no possibility for procrastinating. Then tomorrow morning sit down and concentrate your mind (hard I know, but you'll have to do it ultimately). You'll have already made the start the night before, so you may be more motivated to keep up the momentum. 
Works for me.


----------



## workplayhard (26 Sep 2006)

Thanks for reply. That's actually a very good idea- simple and good. 

Besides the fact with study, i have the 'mental block' even at work- when i feel depressed etc. So maybe it is some kind of condition- i will postpone / not do certain work that is within my charge, etc. During these periods, it is usually because my boss or somebody else has annoyed me or not empathised with me and difficult working conditions (where i work).

Any advice re. what i should be doing to get out of this 'rut' please?


----------



## Diziet (26 Sep 2006)

Go and see your doctor. Your situation is not unusual.


----------



## workplayhard (26 Sep 2006)

Thanks D. what will doctor recommend do you think?


----------



## Eeek!!!! (26 Sep 2006)

workplayhard, 
I don't think it's unusual to put off work you don't want to do - especially if can preoccupy yourself with something else (doing it myself at the moment in fact....).
Try and regain some control. I came across this (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3iwcU7lLx4) while busy putting off work one day - she makes some interesting points.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2006)

workplayhard said:


> Thanks D. what will doctor recommend do you think?


It's really pointless speculating - it really depends on your situation. You should just go to your doctor and explain matters as clearly and precisely as you can. S/he can then make a diagnosis or recommendation in the light of much more detailed information that anybody here will have.

In relation to the specific issue of procrastination issues there are lots of useful resources out there on the web. One that I came across recently that might be of help is the free online CBT modular course from the _Scottish Executive Health Department Centre for Change and Innovatio_n: [broken link removed] which deals with procrastination and lots of other issues and how to apply _CBT _techniques in order to address them. Simple - but not easy.

But this is just a suggestion. If you are really down and potentially depressed to the extent that it is affecting your normal day to day activities then you need to seek professional help.


----------



## workplayhard (26 Sep 2006)

Hi everyone- thanks for info. and advice

Went to doctor and was amazed how much he appreciated and empathised with me. He prescribed something for a few weeks and gave great advice re. what to do etc. To be honest, was really scared going to him because it was hard to describe etc. He was particularly patient in listening to my whole story etc

Many thanks everyone- 

P.s. if you have any further tips, please mark them on site as i never want to be in this state again- if i can help it. Many thanks


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2006)

Do you mind me asking what he prescribed? If it was some form of antidepressant (if that's the case then most likely some form of SSRI I'd imagine) then I would be surprised if he did not also suggest at least considering some form of talk therapy with a suitably qualified therapist/counsellor. 

Thankfully more and more _GPs _and other health professionals these days are willing and equipped to cope with dealing with stuff like stress, burnout, depression in patients etc. and not inclined to dismiss the symptoms because they are not always physical.


----------



## workplayhard (26 Sep 2006)

More a type of sleeping tablet and some mild anti depressant. He will see me again in one month. However, i hope to be well sorted by then. He also suggested re. what other methods use to help with condition and drugs were really last resort!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2006)

I'd encourage you to familiarise yourself with your medication if only to be aware of any potential side effects, benefits and so you can make informed decisions later (in consultation with your doctor obviously) based on whether or not you feel that it is appropriate for your needs. 

I'm surprised that he suggested that drugs might be some sort of last resort. Too often people/the media scaremonger about drugs (especially in this context) and suggest that they are a necessary evil instead of a very effective treatment for many people (often in conjunction with some form or counselling). I would have hoped/expected a _GP _would have a bit more of an informed opinion on such matters.

Anyway - hope the medication works for you and helps you to gain some perspective and coping skills for your situation.


----------



## michaelm (26 Sep 2006)

ClubMan said:


> I'm surprised that he suggested that drugs might be some sort of last resort. . . I would have hoped/expected a _GP _would have a bit more of an informed opinion on such matters.


Who's to say his opinion isn't informed?   A friend of mine is a Psychiatrist whom specialises in the area of addiction; he is very cautious in relation to SSRI's believing that they are prescribed too freely and often for too long a period.  I think you were right in your first post when you said . . 





ClubMan said:


> You should just go to your doctor and explain matters as clearly and precisely as you can. S/he can then make a diagnosis or recommendation in the light of much more detailed information that anybody here will have.


----------



## Megan (26 Sep 2006)

I would agree with clubman re: medication. Make sure to dont get totally dependent on the medication. A friend of mine is still on medication one year after the death pof her husband. She first went on them to get through the funeral, then it was the month's mind , then she was going on holidays and now his first  anniversary is here and she is still on them and she now says she will stay on them until after Christmas as she is going to Austrilia to visit her son for Christmas.Bereavement in itself is very difficult but I dont think medication is the answer. Her doctor is a very good friend of hers and I hope she knows what she is doing.


----------



## Miles (26 Sep 2006)

I found a good work-out is excellent when one is under stress. It freshens and re invogarates the mind and you feel alot better about yourself and your ability.

Worth a shot. Appreciating it is tough to take time out from study to go to the gym!


----------



## workplayhard (26 Sep 2006)

I'm in Lucan. Would anyone recommend a good gym? Also should i sign up for a short period to start or a full year?


----------



## sherib (26 Sep 2006)

Perhaps your mind is telling you to rest. Has anything recently added to your work load or were you previously able to cope? Stress can be cumulative until one day comes the straw that breaks the camel's back. Could you defer the exams?

When there is too much pressure coming from different directions a state of paralysis can set in. Perhaps it would help if you could evaluate your life openly and frankly with a good friend or even a professional. Human beings are not machines - if we were many of us would be shopping for new spare parts. 

Assuming you are not depressed sounds like you need to get to the root of the cause. Above all give yourself a break - easier said than done – and don’t expect a “quick fix”. Discuss with your doctor his/her diagnosis and the role of medication and duration required in your particular case. Best of luck and try to take action.


----------



## workplayhard (26 Sep 2006)

Hi Sherib- i have actually deferred the exams today- so thanks for advice. As you say, i want to get to the root causes and be totally refreshed and better able to cope next time round (which will be about 6 months).

So want to get a routine going with everything...


----------



## annR (26 Sep 2006)

Exercise is fantastic.  However if you can't get out and about, some sort of gentle yoga or basic meditation techniques may do you the world of good.  It may be as simple as sitting back a couple of times a day and letting your mind empty.  I don't know the actual technique but would be worth looking into.


----------



## sherib (26 Sep 2006)

Hi Workhardplayhard,

That's great, one hurdle removed by deferring the exams. Try to stop putting yourself under pressure - "I must, I need, I have to". I wonder if you are a perfectionist and expect too much of yourself? Physical exercise is always good but takes things gradually and, above all, rest - mentally and physically. _Nothing_, good or bad, lasts forever! 

Gentle relaxation techniques would be good too like closing your eyes in a quiet place and doing deep breathing. Depending on the level of stress even that can be difficult at first. See if there are any inexpensive yoga classes in your area. Take a walk every day - you don't _have to_ pump iron to de-stress! Years ago someone said this to me - "Hurry died and Lazy buried him". How true but it took years to learn that lesson.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2006)

Megan said:


> I would agree with clubman re: medication. Make sure to dont get totally dependent on the medication.


Just to be clear that was not my point. Having said that one should be aware of the possible risks and side effects without getting paranoid as some people and media types tend to about drugs - especially those used to treat stress/depression etc. It sounds like you may have been prescribed something like a mild tranquiliser, perhaps a benzodiazepine (e.g. _Valium_) which could indeed carry some risks of physical dependncy. However most mild antidepressants and _SSRIs _in particular do not carry this risk. Of course your _GP _is best placed to advise you on these issues. 


> A friend of mine is still on medication one year after the death pof her husband.


What sort of medication?


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2006)

workplayhard said:


> I'm in Lucan. Would anyone recommend a good gym? Also should i sign up for a short period to start or a full year?


Why not just get outdoors for some leisurely exercise (e.g. a brisk walk, job, cycle etc.) and maybe a swim from time to time? Personally I'm not a fan of making snap decisions to join a gym in the hope of a quick fix (e.g. for weight or emotional problems etc.). Working some regular leisurely outdoor exercise into your daily routine as far as possible would probably be a better first step and more sustainable longer term.


----------



## Megan (27 Sep 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Just to be clear that was not my point. Having said that one should be aware of the possible risks and side effects without getting paranoid as some people and media types tend to about drugs - especially those used to treat stress/depression etc. It sounds like you may have been prescribed something like a mild tranquiliser, perhaps a benzodiazepine (e.g. _Valium_) which could indeed carry some risks of physical dependncy. However most mild antidepressants and _SSRIs _in particular do not carry this risk. Of course your _GP _is best placed to advise you on these issues.
> 
> What sort of medication?



She is on Valium.


----------



## serotoninsid (27 Sep 2006)

The benzo's eg. valium, xanax, etc are great.  However, on the flipside, as time goes on the dosage and psychological dependancy goes up..


----------



## JohnnyBoy (27 Sep 2006)

As for a bereavement,this is a natural process in life.It is unwise to reach for the XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX to relieve symptoms.You are supposed to feel awful in the aftermath of the death of someone close to you.
There are 5 recognised stages in bereavement,taking medication can interfere with the progression through the stages.
Bereavement can last up to 6 months(arbitrary I know),if still feel terrible after this time period,then it is considered to be an abnormal bereavement reaction & then you would consider some form of therapy,be it medication or counselling.
BTW-I have no problem with meds,but a lot of the time they only put a lid on the symptoms when the cause of the issue should be addressed.


----------



## ajapale (27 Sep 2006)

Im moving this from Work Careers to StB.

aj


----------

